# electric cutouts



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Step-daughter just dropped off car for me at muffler shop to get my DMH low profile e-cutouts put on. I'm very excited.


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

I have electric cut outs on my 06' 6.6 stroker! Love them!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The 6.6, is that the 402 ci with the bigger crank and the stock bores?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Got car back. All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

-told ya- Cut outs are awesome~! I am not sure whether I loose power with them open tho??
HKE Forged 402ci stroker (6.6L)

LS2 Block
Scat 4340 LS1 4.000 crank 24 tooth reluctor
Scat 4340 LS1 I-Beam 6.125
Wiseco Forged 8cc Pistons 4.005 bore
Clevite Piston Rings
ACL Main Bearings for LSX - Race bearings
ACL Rod Bearings - Race Bearings
All bolts are ARP
PRC Stage 2.5 Ls6 Heads (ARP Head bolts)
Ported Fast 92 (ported by hinson super cars)
Fast 46lb injectors
HKE custom grind cam (242/246 113+3)
Kooks 1 7/8 inch longtube headers with catless mids
DMH low pro electric cut outs
Custom Spintech Catback w/ x pipe
Yank SS 3600 Stall converter
TCI Flexplate
B&M Transmission Cooler
Shift Kit
Pedders Drag Springs
K&N Cold air intake
Ported Throttle Body
Oil Catch Can
etc.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GoatCity said:


> -told ya- Cut outs are awesome~! I am not sure whether I loose power with them open tho??
> HKE Forged 402ci stroker (6.6L)
> 
> LS2 Block
> ...


It would be nice to see dyno runs with both the open and closed cut-outs. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Video or its not true.

:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GoatCity said:


> -told ya- Cut outs are awesome~! I am not sure whether I loose power with them open tho?? HKE Forged 402ci stroker (6.6L)


With a motor that size i think you'll gain power with them open. More likely to loose power with a smaller or less modified motor.


----------

